# Cereal Cheater, Need Advice



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I know you people here are going to tear me to shreds, but I just wanted to see what it would be like to live my wife's life for a little bit.
Since she's been gone I sit around the house wondering how good it must have been for her.
So, yesterday I ate my son's last bowl of cereal right out from under him. He felt my pain, when the box was empty!
I felt the power of being the betrayer! Not really I felt awful. 
Thought you guys needed a little laugh today.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Sounds like it must have been grape nut flakes. Bet it doesn't beat having breakfast down at the Y.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you know the old adage 

One man's Cereal Stealer is another Man's Serial Cheater....sorry sick humor


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> I know you people here are going to tear me to shreds, but I just wanted to see what it would be like to live my wife's life for a little bit.
> Since she's been gone I sit around the house wondering how good it must have been for her.
> So, yesterday I ate my son's last bowl of cereal right out from under him. He felt my pain, when the box was empty!
> I felt the power of being the betrayer! Not really I felt awful.
> Thought you guys needed a little laugh today.


I know that you are joking, but think about this...

People like your wife, while they may be narcissistic or whatever, late at night when they are alone with their thoughts...

You know that as some point they have to understand what horrible people they are, I mean they have to... right?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

BluesPower said:


> I know that you are joking, but think about this...
> 
> People like your wife, while they may be narcissistic or whatever, late at night when they are alone with their thoughts...
> 
> You know that as some point they have to understand what horrible people they are, I mean they have to... right?


Some may, but many don't. Many honestly believe that they did nothing wrong, that they are entitled to their behaviour, and that any negative consequences are actually persecution, and they they are the real victim. Oh, they will say and do the things that are expected of a contrite person, but they don't actually believe it. The entitlement runs so deep within them that they are incapable of ever recognizing it because simply put, it is who they are to the core, and they reflexively behave in such a way as to feed that entitlement. That is what makes many people like this so dangerous. It is simply who they are.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

samyeagar said:


> Some may, but many don't. Many honestly believe that they did nothing wrong, that they are entitled to their behaviour, and that any negative consequences are actually persecution, and they they are the real victim. Oh, they will say and do the things that are expected of a contrite person, but they don't actually believe it. The entitlement runs so deep within them that they are incapable of ever recognizing it because simply put, it is who they are to the core, and they reflexively behave in such a way as to feed that entitlement. That is what makes many people like this so dangerous. It is simply who they are.


Yup, this would be my soon to be EW. The way that I deciphered her words were basically she always lived life the way others wanted her too and it was finally time for her to do what was best for her, what was going to make her happy. Which is comical, she has always been pretty self-centered. She's like the Hulk or Jekyll and Hyde but the dark force eventually overtook everything. What I mean by that is there were times she would realize how self centered or mean she was and apologize and ask for forgiveness and ask me to promise I would never leave her. I was still waiting for the moment for quite some time before I realized, the good side in her, the conscience was long gone and that Mr. Hyde fully took over.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

BluesPower said:


> I know that you are joking, but think about this...
> 
> People like your wife, while they may be narcissistic or whatever, late at night when they are alone with their thoughts...
> 
> You know that as some point they have to understand what horrible people they are, I mean they have to... right?


I hold out hope that they might.
But the truth is they never do.
Until their world comes crashing down.....even then maybe not.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Y'all are taking serious something that is poked at in fun.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

It's not cereal cheating, but it is cereal cheating adjacent. My kids used to steal my flavored coffee creamer and pour it on their cereal. Cuz, ya know, kids cereal isn't sweet enough. Do you know how much that stuff costs??!!?? Milk $1.29 a GALLON. Creamer $4.00 for a 33 oz container.

So I took great pleasure in eating their last bowl of peanut butter cereal in revenge. They were stuck w raisins and bran flakes for days. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

StillSearching said:


> I know you people here are going to tear me to shreds...


Just like they do with wheat.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BluesPower said:


> I know that you are joking, but think about this...
> 
> People like your wife, while they may be narcissistic or whatever, late at night when they are alone with their thoughts...
> 
> You know that as some point they have to understand what horrible people they are, I mean they have to... right?


I don't think they do, it's not in their nature. At least most of them don't. They think the world owes it to them. Thinking somehow one day a cheater will magically wake up is what keeps people staying with them. They are not like you and me, they have a kind of emotional retardation. They think they are entitled. This is who you are dealing with.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I don't think they do, it's not in their nature. At least most of them don't. They think the world owes it to them. Thinking somehow one day a cheater will magically wake up is what keeps people staying with them. They are not like you and me, they have a kind of emotional retardation. They think they are entitled. This is who you are dealing with.


I should have known you'd post a link that I should not click on!.
Turnt my stomach.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

StillSearching said:


> I should have known you'd post a link that I should not click on!.
> Turnt my stomach.


Sorry man but some posters on here are just naive.


----------

